# Flat top cleaning



## Namaxy (May 3, 2014)

I assume those who use them scrape them every day. How often do you clean them? When you clean them, do you clean to the point of needing to re-season?


----------



## Duckfat (May 3, 2014)

Clean at the end of every shift. Oil top & scrub with Griddle stone, wipe clean and then screen top to a polish, wipe top with oil + empty grease trap. 
Rinse-Wash-Repeat after every shift.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 3, 2014)

I won't work without the Scotchbrite quick cleaning griddle system. No stone or physical scrubbing needed.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F4FM4W8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Then just refill with http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0070MSX6Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
and http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EZCMAXY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 as needed.


----------



## sachem allison (May 3, 2014)

my old crew used to get that flat top going and dump a gallon of white vinegar on it and scrape it down. season it and then dump a box of salt on it and cook it for 15 minutes. they would then scrape the salt off and wipe it all down with a oil soaked cloth and you were good to go. smooth as glass. Make sure you scrape the salt off into a metal container and don't get it on you. half molten salt sticks to everything and melts everything also.


----------



## Dardeau (May 3, 2014)

I'll second the scotch brite, it makes flat top life much easier


----------



## panda (May 4, 2014)

ice and lemon juice


----------



## lanel (May 4, 2014)

we always use a grill brick and oil between services.


----------



## labor of love (May 4, 2014)

all of the above work for me. personally, i dont see the need for a well polished flat top. many cooks obsess over that stuff, and i dont it matters much really.


----------



## jgraeff (May 4, 2014)

Vinegar works great. 

Normally put some ice to cool it a tad 

Then vinegar 

Then water until it's shiny that's it


----------



## CoqaVin (May 4, 2014)

lemon juice that's all


----------



## stevenStefano (May 4, 2014)

We clean ours with baking soda and a wire scrubber every night, does a great job


----------



## Scrap (May 6, 2014)

Letting a bucket of ice melt and boil, then scraping off for basic cleaning, then a lemon juice scrub if it was getting off color.


----------



## Dardeau (May 6, 2014)

Ice can warp your surface.


----------



## jgraeff (May 6, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> Ice can warp your surface.



Never had an issue only drops temp a little- same as filing it up with product straight out of a cooler no?

Couldn't put enough ice to damage it I don't think


----------



## Scrap (May 6, 2014)

We never used more ice than would melt in about a second. It was usually added somewhat gradually, though to be fair there wasn't enough time to see long term effects while I was there


----------



## Dardeau (May 6, 2014)

I've definitely seen (and heard) a flattop warp from pouring ice water on it to clean it. That being said it was about two gallons dumped at once by an extremely high cook at a not so good restaurant.


----------



## Jaspernowhere (May 14, 2014)

Sprite then water


----------

